# Conceived earlier in cycle than my ovulation day...



## mpg1502

Hi there, 

I just wanted to run this by a few of you. We are considering trying for no.2 (if we can be so lucky!). It took us many, many years to conceive no.1 (including failed clomid/ivf etc etc). 

I was just looking at my charts that I used to do on here and I noticed that when I did fall pregnant naturally back in 2010 that my husband and I had intercourse on Day 6 of my cycle (my cycles are generally 26-28 days). But it showed that my ovulation detection wasn't until Day 10 that month. But as we only had intercourse once that month (yup, we were literally tired out of trying!) then it can only be that I got pregnant on that one day.

So, am I to assume that I should probably be making the most of the days literally just after my period to try and get pregnant - as this is what happened back in 2010. It seems odd that we conceived so early??? Not that I'm complaining of course! 

Has anybody else found this? Up until then we had always been basing intercourse around (roughly) days 13-15 which is when it shows that I ovulate (according to test sticks/temperature readings etc). But as I never got pregnant trying that way is it that I should try earlier than my ovulation shows up?

Day 1 - Day 5 = period
Day 6 = intercourse
Day 26 = Positive Pregnancy Test

Many thanks for reading this and any replies most welcome!
mpg


----------



## queenieplum

Hello - well its not happened to me as yet, but someone told me that they fell pregnant on day 7 of their cycle - she thought that there would be no chance on that day (as she wasn't trying)! Just shows you. If I do not fall on this month - then I will definitely bring forward my trying days (ohh to be off that schedule!) Good luck with number 2 :)


----------



## mpg1502

Thanks Queenieplum... I know the thought of scheduling again... eek! I am determined to remain relaxed this time (famous last words..)

Sending you lots and lots of luck xx


----------



## Donna210369

Yes yes yes. with my last pg, which ended sadly at 11+1 (little girl with Edwards syndrome) we last dtd on cd8. I always have a 28 day cycle and usually ov between cd12 and 16. But at cd 27 I had a 2-3 on cbdigi and 3+ cd30, so a def early BFP. Good luck xx


----------



## kel21

Sperm can live up there for up to 5 days. So you could possibly bd on cd 10, not o until cd 15 and still end up pregnant! Gl!


----------



## anorak

I hope mine were sticky when I :sex: 3 times when I OV'd!


----------

